# Best Places To Fish



## fishermanbook

The Ten Best Fishing Spots in America
courtesy of Fishermanbook.com

Sitka, Alaska. The beautiful area is a major stopover for salmon heading to British Columbia,. Washington and other Alaskan waters. At Sitka, fly fishermen have a higher fishing catch rate tan any other marine area in Southeast Alaska. June is the best month for fishing in this area.

Seattle, Washington. There is plenty of freshwater and saltwater fishing action within a short driving distance of downtown. Puget Sound offers year round fishing for halibut, flounder, rockfish and lingcod. When the sockeye salmon run takes place each July, local lakes, the Sound and the rivers are loaded with boats and anglers. Good steelhead fishing can be found north of town. Lake Washington holds more than 100 different species of fish. 

Green River, Utah. Located in northeast Utah, it holds over 30 miles of water that can be fished from shore. The Green River passes through a beautiful red canyon and this geography makes for impressive pools. In 1996, a 30 lb. brown trout was caught here. 

Gunpowder Falls, Maryland. This is an excellent spot to catch cold water trout. A deal was made between the Maryland State authorities and Trout Unlimited to start cold water releases from Pretty Boy Dam. This has resulted in a combination of wild and stocked brown, brook and rainbow trout. Most of the fly fishing is in Gunpowder Falls State Park.

Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota. Yep, the two twin cities included as one. An overabundance of wonderful fishing not just in the spring, summer and fall, but ice fishing is a popular winter tradition here as well. Anglers can target almost any freshwater species. Smallmouth bass, carp, catfish, gar, pike and big muskies inhabit the Mississippi River, which runs through the twin cities. There are also 100 plus lakes that dot the region, all well stocked. Two of the very best lakes to fish on include White Bear Lake, only 20 minutes from St. Paul and North Arbor Lake.

San Diego, California. The city that is home to the most famous zoo in the world offers some of the best fishing also. With the best fishing fleet on the Pacific Coast, along with a dozen nearby lakes with the biggest bass on Earth, topped by Barrett Lake. Superior fishing for albacore, yellowtail, tuna, marlin and white seabass. For more information, contact San Diego City Lakes at www.ci.san-diego.c.us/water/recreation.

The Keys, Florida. The Place for tarpon and bonefish. If the winter weather has been mild, schools of tarpon will arrive in Key West as early as the first part of February. A month later, the Miami fish will begin to migrate south, while some of the tarpon that arrive in Key West do the same, heading north a month or so after they arrive in the Keys. Overall, a great place for impressive catches.

Gallatin River, Montana. The Gallatin flows over 90 miles with hundreds of small creeks feeding into it. It heads from springs in Yellowstone Park and flows to Three Forks. The river fishing scenes from the movie, “A River Runs Through It” were filmed here. Great fishing includes cuttbow trout, browns, whitefish and rainbows.

Sacramento River, California. Flyfishers from across the United States come to drift down the Sacramento from Redding to Anderson, sidecasting from the boat as they go. The rainbow trout often range from 15 to 20 inches. 

Henry's Fork, near Last Chance, Idaho. One of the most famous and diverse fly fishing rivers in the world. Plenty to offer the most advanced angler as well as the beginner. It's active insect hatches draw fly fishers from around the world to test their skills against highly selective rainbow trout. These are the finest trout streams in the American west.


----------



## whitedevil

Nice list but the best places to fish freshwater are them ollllllld farm ponds.

I can attest for San Diego, got my best grouper there ,surf fishing. Also tons of cuda and small sharks.


----------

